# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Value Log from Dashboard

## QuizMaster

Dear all,

I have created a dashboard that shows how many orders in logistics are still open - the Data source is from SAP. To make the success more visible, I now want to create a line chart where you can see the hourly progress, *which is automatically updated after each refresh*.

Does someone have an good solution for my problem?

Thank you in advance,

----------


## Keebellah

Hi, welcome to the forum.
You could start with recording a macro with the data you have that creates a linechart 
After you stop the recorder you can edit that code (need some VBA knowledge) and change the constant ranges to variable ranges and run this macro after every SAP update
Try it and see how far you get.
I advise you to attach sa sample file (dummy-non-private-data) with what you have and what you want, will make it easier to explain and show

----------

